# Too many tabs, hard to find one I want



## 3gorgesdam (Oct 11, 2006)

I have hard time finding what I want, too many tabs and they don't stand out any more. Do you have this problem? :study


----------



## PEsoon2B (Oct 11, 2006)

NOPE, I have about 15 tabs total right now. Counting ALL books.


----------



## Blu1913 (Oct 12, 2006)

I used different color tabs for each section. and i used the plastic ones as they are mor durable. I put topic tabs on the side and information (charts, good info) stuff on the top.

I used purple for structures, pink for geotech, orange for system manage etc, bright green for enviro, dark gree for transpo and blue for water resources.....definately the way to go!

This way all your tabs dont get lost and you know what time is what after using the system for a while!


----------



## GTScott (Oct 12, 2006)

I used 5 different colors of the small plstic tabs. I tabbed two subjects across the top, 2 down the side, and then my PM section across the bottom. It only got a bit crowded on the water resources stuff as there was a lot, in my opinion, to tab there.

-GT


----------



## 3gorgesdam (Oct 12, 2006)

I need to spend some time organizing these, thanks folks.


----------

